# Wooden Mallet/ Carpenter's mallet



## castillo8887 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello ! please pardon if this is a dumb question. I am trying to build a tapered handle for a wooden mallet/ carpenter's mallet and am having a rough go of it. I used a tapering jig for one side but the other side will not match up. First I realized that the sides were parallel. Should I just use a band saw or can i still get good angles using the taper jig . Any help or plans would be awesome Thank you in advance.

Semper Fidelis


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

castillo,

You can match the taper easiest IMO by cutting it on the bandsaw. If you taper the first side using your taper jig, you don't want to cut the other side with the taper jig or it'll have twice the taper as the other side. Just run the tapered side along the fence and it'll automatically duplicate the angle of the other side. this is all if I understand your question correctly. 

What part of Garland are you in? In 1977/78 I used to live on Western Dr. which runs between N Jupiter and N. Shiloh. 

Welcome to the site. Are you active duty or retired? 

_Semper Paratus_ '81-'85


----------



## castillo8887 (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you very much. I think i'd been working in my shop for 8 hrs straight without lunch before i decided to call it a day. I will try that. thank you for the assist. I got out of the Marine Corp in Oct 2003.. I'm currently in the Shiloh/ Buckingham area in Garland. Again , thanks for your help.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Semper Fi! You can make a mallet in layers - two outer identical, and two interior pieces that form the taper for the handle. The "just" match the handle to the taper, glue the head together and slip in the handle. Coat the area for the handle with some wax and the glue won't stick so it is removable, if you want.

USMC '65 -'69


----------

